# Trailfestival im Harz: Back in Town!



## Rabbit (23. Mai 2004)

Wir sind zurück aus dem Harz!

Es wird zwar kaum jemand glauben, aber heute Morgen um 8:00 Uhr lag mein Auto unter einer leichten Schneedecke. Dabei stand es auf dem Parkplatz der Torfhaushütte. Temperatur zu dieser Zeit oben am Torfhaus im Harz (800m ü.N): 0°C  

Und heute Nachmittag zurück in HH haben wir gegen 16:00 Uhr noch zu dritt auf dem Balkon in der Sonne gesessen und bei einem Bier den Tag im T-Shirt ausklingen lassen. Temperatur: 17°C 

Hier vorab schon mal ein Bild in der Vorschau


----------



## Helius-FR (23. Mai 2004)

Und, Spaß gehabt ?
Und noch viel wichtiger, wo sind die Bilder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bischi (23. Mai 2004)

Japp...   war ´n geiles verlängertes Wochenende 

Vielen Dank nochmal...

... an Steve und die anderen Jungs aus Koblenz / Aachen, die mir mit Motivation und Wadenschmackes über die letzen Meter des Brocken geholfen haben   

... an Steffi, deren Powergel zu meinem Weiterleben am Donnerstag erheblich beigetragen hat   

... an Harry, der das ganze so vortrefflich geplant und vorbereitet hat...

... an die Hüttenwirtin, ohne die ich wohl NIE den wert einer Scheibe Brot kennengelernt hätte...  

... an alle anderen, ohne die die 4 Tage mit Sicherheit nicht soviel Spasssssss gemacht hätten   

Grüsse
Bischi

.. und Bilder gibt´s später  

So....  Nachschlag: *klick* In einer Woche kommt der Download weg und die Bilder in die Galerie


----------



## Lupi (23. Mai 2004)

Ja,

kann mich da nur anschliessen, super Himmelfahrts WE.Das trotz der zum Teil widrigen äusseren Bedingungen sehr viel Spaß gemacht hat.

Nebenbei noch wiedermal viel dazu gelernt.

6 min reichen auch zum duschen.

Schierker Feuerstein enthemmt.

Oropax doch sinnvoll sein können.

Astphalt was magisches hat.

Man nie genug mitnehmen kann , oder man immer das falsche mitschleppt.

Das erstmal dazu


----------



## Nakamur (23. Mai 2004)

@Rabbit:
Ja war klasse! Vielen Dank für die Organisation/Planung  
und natürlich die genialen Trails  

Und ganz so schlimm war die Hütte auch nicht, man sollte auch den Preis nicht ausser acht lassen. DAV-Hütten sind schliesslich keine Hotels 

Viele Grüße aus Koblenz
Klaus Peter


----------



## Felix0815 (23. Mai 2004)

Hiho!
Im Namen der Aachener auch ein fettes Dankeschön für die prima Organisation uns Tourenauswahl! Und Sorry nochmal, daß ihr Donnerstag Mittag auf uns warten musstet   

Die Bilder aus meine Digicam lad ich morgen mal hoch. Kostet wohl extra   

Gruß,
Felix


----------



## Rabbit (24. Mai 2004)

Nakamur schrieb:
			
		

> DAV-Hütten sind schliesslich keine Hotels


Für's nächste Jahr habe ich schon mal ein Kontingent Zimmer im Ringhotel Braunschweiger Hof  in Bad Harzburg reserviert 

In diesem Sinne, bis nächstes Jahr 
Harry

_Folgende Zimmerpreise sind von jedem Teilnehmer in voller Höhe im Vorraus auf das nachstehende Konto zu überweisen:
EZ 86,- EUR p.N. / DZ 128,- EUR p.N._


----------



## gage_ (24. Mai 2004)

Felix0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Und Sorry nochmal, daß ihr Donnerstag Mittag auf uns warten musstet



Kein Ding, wenigstens hast Du Dich beeilt 

Sorry uebrigens, habe komplett vergessen Dich in irgendeiner Form fuer den Conti-Schlauch zu entlohnen .. bevor ich Dir jetzt 2 Euro ueberweise, hoffe ich, dass wir irgendwann wieder mal die Gelegenheit haben 

Mir hat es trotz stellenweiser Schwaecheanfaelle jedenfalls auch ordentlich Spass gemacht


----------



## rigger (24. Mai 2004)

@ Rabbit     POSER!!!!


----------



## himbeertoni (24. Mai 2004)

trotz wetter und der hütten-politik    ein superschönes we.....  

werden es gleich pfingsten wiederholen.....bin auf der suche nach einer netten unterkunft.....hat jemand ne nette idee ???  


best greetz, toni


----------



## Rabbit (24. Mai 2004)

rigger schrieb:
			
		

> @ Rabbit     POSER!!!!



Das auf dem Bild bin doch gar nicht ich!
Das ist der Steve!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackwater Park (24. Mai 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Für's nächste Jahr habe ich schon mal ein Kontingent Zimmer im Ringhotel Braunschweiger Hof  in Bad Harzburg reserviert
> 
> In diesem Sinne, bis nächstes Jahr
> Harry
> ...



80 qm Pool (28° C) bestrahlt von traumhaften Sternenbildern, 
römisches Dampfbad mit Sternenhimmel, 
finnische Sauna mit Aquaviva, 
Sanarium-Bio-Sauna mit Farblichtstimulation und Bergkristall, 
Schneckentauchbad, 
Erlebnisduschen und Wärme-Relax-Liegen. 
Ergoline-Solarium. 
Lifefitness-Cardio-Geräte in separaten, freundlich gestalteten Fitnessräumen

"Erlebnisduschen" also. Ich glaube nicht dass die noch irgendjemand beeindrucken können dem schonmal on the fly der Chip ausgegangen ist...   

An alle die ich bei der Abreise nicht mehr gefunden hab:
Ein schöner Kurzurlaub war es, nette Gruppe, super organisierte Touren.
Nächstes Mal wohn ich aber in ner Bude mit Dusch-Flatrate und GENUG Brötchen.  

Grüße

Joachim


----------



## Gerrit (24. Mai 2004)

Wir hatten

- so geile Trails
- einen Haufen netter Leute
- keinen "schneller Leute" - Stress
- supergute Trailguides  -> Fettes Lob an * Pan, Rabbit & Beppo *
- ein paar Platten 

und vor allem sehr viel Spaß!

Aber dennoch drehte sich alles nur um das Eine:

Wer soll das bezahlen????



Danke an alle für dieses geniale WE!

Gerrit


----------



## TvS (24. Mai 2004)

So, nachdem ich nun langsam die Portion Nudeln verdaut habe, die ich mir direkt nach der Ankunft zuhause reingeschaufelt habe, kann ich mich nun endlich auch fuer diesen Urlaub bedanken. Ich fuehlte mich zwar sehr an den verregneten aachener Januar erinnert, aber es hat super viel Spass gemacht. Erst recht mit nassen Fuessen!   

Wie immer klasse relaxte Stimmung, tolle Trails und eine fette Mannschaft! 

Und was soll ich sagen? Ich bin erst einen Tag hier und will schon wieder biken gehen! Wir sehen uns spaetestens naechstes Jahr


----------



## Felix0815 (25. Mai 2004)

*die Bilder aus meiner Kamera findet ihr hier: *  


click



Gruß,
Felix


----------



## SprungMonkey (25. Mai 2004)

Mahlzeit,

auch ich möchte mich den Lobeshymnen meiner Vorredner anschließen. Ein tolles Wochenende. Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht ! Danke und Lob an das Org-Team !   

... irgend wie hat die Hütte auch zu dem Treffen gepasst, stellt euch mal vor wir wären in einen 4 Sterne Hotel gewesen, duschen solange wie man will, essen so viel wie mal will ... nein das passt doch nicht ! Man bekommt sich auch in 3 Min. geduscht ! Und wenn die Extra Brötchen nicht am Vorabend vergessen worden sind zu bestellen, ist man auch beim Frühstück satt geworden ... Okay der Aufschnitt war eng bemessen ... aber wer soll das auch alles bezahlen !   ...

@Bischi: Kein Problem für den zusätzlichen Wadenschmackes ... das gehört sich doch so !

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Thol (25. Mai 2004)

...da schon alles wichtige gesagt wurde und ich mich dem voll und ganz anschliessen kann, bleibt mir nur ein :

*D A N K E* 

@ Orga and all "Beikers"  - war *trotz alle dem*  ein klasse Wochenende  







Wer interesse an der Trackdatei vom der "Fünf-Jahreszeiten-Tour" am Samstag hat >> PM an mich  

Die Bilder findet ihr hier .
_[Anmerk. des Fotographen: Wer sich nicht auf den Bildern wiederfindet, war eindeutig zu SCHNELL] _   

Bis zum nächsten mal ...

Viele Grüsse
Olaf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OBRADY (25. Mai 2004)

Halli, Hallo...

Auch ich kann mich allem geschriebenem nur anschließen...

Danke an die Orga und die Guides...und allen Bikerkollegen die Bilder geschossen haben und schon so prompt zum Anschauen bereit gestellt haben.Ist doch immer nett ,das WE dadurch nochmal Revue passieren lassen zu können.
Vielen Dank auch an alle Mitstreiter für das nette , lustige WE.Mir taten die Gesichtsmuskeln noch am Montag weh.

Bis demnächst im Harz oder in unseren heimischen Gefilden... 

ANJA


----------



## aju (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute,

da kann ich mich nur anschließen - das war eine tolle Veranstaltung:

·	Der Harz ist ein tolles Bikerevier
·	die Touren waren super
·	das Timing war optimal, d.h. wir mussten nie auf das Abendessen warten......
·	der Dauerregen am zweiten Tag hat dem Fahrspaß keinen Abbruch getan; im Gegenteil: Er hat die meisten Wanderer von den Trails ferngehalten

.... daher auch aus Darmstadt ein Dank und Lob an die Organisatoren, die diesen Kurzurlaub ermöglicht haben.

Gruß
Ulrich


----------



## Pan (25. Mai 2004)

Joo, war ne ziemlich heterogene aber auch harmonische Truppe...

...vom Marin Wildcat über drei (!) Nicolai Helius FR  und nen Pulcro Pain mit Rohloff (lecker!!!) bis zu zwei Scott Genius (Oh Gott wie... ) war so ziemlich alles vertreten (selbst Kannonental, glaub zwei mal).

Was den eigentlichen Reiz dieser Truppe allerdings ausmacht ist die Tatsache, das der Marin-Fahrer am 800hm-am-Stück-Aufstieg von Ilsenburg zum Goetheweg nicht allein gelassen wird, sondern - am Ende seiner Kräfte - von den anderen abwexelnd geschoben, gezogen gepusht und motiviert wird. 

DAS war für mich die geilste Aktion des Events. Dafür ein dickes fettes 

DANKE!!!

Das ihn das ganze hinterher ne Menge Bier gekostet haben dürfte steht natüllich aufm andern Blatt...

...aber so macht biken Spass!!

Kann jedem nur empfehlen: Sei nextes Jahr dabei. Fitness ist sekundär!!!


----------



## Hattrick (25. Mai 2004)

Pan schrieb:
			
		

> Joo, war ne ziemlich heterogene aber auch harmonische Truppe...
> ...aber so macht biken Spass!!




Hört sich in der Tat nach jede Menge Spass an ... (bin schon wieder auf feste Nahrung umgestiegen  ) Im nächsten Jahr bin ich wieder dabei. @Rabbit: Unterkunft ist mir egal


----------



## dave (26. Mai 2004)

jau, hat mal wieder total viel spass gemacht. da war wetter und kondition wirklich zweitranging. thanx an unsere organisatoren und tourguides rabbit und pan ... und alle die mich mit ihren riegeln am donnerstag noch vor dem hungerast bewahrten!!  

ich hab' übrigens auch ein paar  fotos online


----------



## Deleted 15311 (26. Mai 2004)

MOIN LEUDS!  

Waren das ein paar endgeile Tage   ,ich zehre immer noch davon und habe Bock auf mehr!
Vor allen Dingen mit so einem Haufen netter Leute und Gleichgesinnter wo der Spass an erster Stelle steht  und jede Leistung von jedem anerkannt wird!!
Wir haben uns den Fun nicht durchs teilweise durchwachsene Wetter und auch nicht durch die "herzliche" Bewirtung nehmen lassen,denn das ist wirklich   UNBEZAHLBAR!!  
Ein herzliches Dankeschön an unsere Guides und Organisatoren   ohne die es nicht möglich gewesen wäre und dem Zufall das ich dabei sein durfte!Leider zum Nachteil eines sehr guten Freundes!Tracer du hast richtig was gut bei mir! Natürlich auch an IGD ,die geduldig auf mich wartete   ,uns sicher und entspannterweise chauffierte und sich ausserdem darum gekümmert hatte das ich dabei sein konnte!
Hab ausserdem dazugelernt das Ohropax doch sinnvoll sein können,nicht nur auf der Arbeit!  

Gleich am Sonntag-Abend hats mich schwer erwischt  (Fieber,Mandeln, Schnupfen,etc.),da is wohl Klamottentechnisch etwas schiefgelaufen  !
Aber heut gehts mir schon besser,hoff ich bin bis Samstag fit für Beppos Geesthacht-Tour!Allein der Gedanke daran lässt mich schnell gesunden !
So, nun genug,jetzt wieder bisschen Wunden lecken  ,selbst an einem Nicolai gehts nicht spurlos vorbei,aber dafür isses ja auch da!!Endlich mal anständiges Terrain für meinen Besen!  
Danke auch für die supergeilen Pics !

Also,ich hoffe bis bald 

Nils


----------



## Beppo (26. Mai 2004)

Moin Moin,
also treffender als alle vorherigen Berichte kann ich es auch nicht beschreiben. Eine Gruppe wilder Biker bringt die straff durchorganisierte und abgezählte Welt eines Feldmarschall in Form einer Hüttenwirtin durcheinander, aber auf dem Trail ist man füreinander da. Ein Team halt.
Ich war zwar nur am Donnerstag dabei, habe aber von den weiteren Touren immer Life-Berichte erhalten. Klasse Klasse. Tante Ju, Günter Schmidt, Buttersieg...

Glücklicherweise war es dieses Jahr nicht das 90min Nutella Schreckgespenst, sondern das wir-fahren-mal-eben-den-Magdeburger-Weg-Pokemon. Gattung: wir haben zwar nicht viel Zeit, aber wir machen das jetzt mal. Glücklicherweise kenne ich den Weg recht gut und kann daher den Gedanken zu 103,6% nachvollziehen...

Sodenn, es war eine tolle Sache die Bikes mal wieder artgerecht zu bewegen und ´ne super Gaudi. Es hat mir Spaß gemacht. 

Bis Samstag in Geesthacht
Gruß, Beppo


----------



## Gerrit (29. Mai 2004)

Diese superfetten Harztrails haben allerdings einen Riesennachteil: Hier oben im großen Flat isses alles noch viel langweiliger als vorher. 

Gibt's irgendwo eine Suchtberatungsstelle für Harztrailabhängige?? Obwohl - so weit ist Torhaus ja gar nicht   

@Rabbit: Wo bleiben deine Foooooooooooooooooooooodoooooooooooooooos????

cheers,
gerrit


----------



## himbeertoni (29. Mai 2004)

@ gerrit/suchtberatung .....

pack deine klamotten und los, p und meine wenigkeit sind ab heute nachmittag auch oben  


toni


----------



## Helius-FR (29. Mai 2004)

^^ war gestern oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan (29. Mai 2004)

Gerrit schrieb:
			
		

> @Rabbit: Wo bleiben deine Foooooooooooooooooooooodoooooooooooooooos????



Frag ich mich auch!!!


Ansonsten, wennde Deine Trail-Sucht befriedigen willst - ich bin bei Dir.


----------



## Gerrit (31. Mai 2004)

Bin dieses WE etwas buisy...und muss Trailspass gegen Klausurlernen tauschen  

Aber bei *dem* Wetter sind die Trails sicherlich nicht so menschenleer wie an unserem WE...

cheers,
gerrit


----------



## himbeertoni (1. Juni 2004)

wir waren sa/so/mo  wieder im harz und trotz langem we nicht so viel leute wie wir dachten....... hatten viel spass, tanta ju, kästeklippen usw usw........ 

nen local hätten wir gebrauchen können.......

best greetz , toni


----------

